# White Rock Dove King Pigeon



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a beautiful, healthy White Rock Dove King Piegon. I believe it is a male (no eggs), but not sure and he is young. He is very people friendly and was rescued in a bar in Pacifica, CA back in 10/08. He was placed in a home with other birds until the owner could not longer keep her birds for health reasons. I have him in Pacifica, CA and am willing to also ship him to a good Pigeon home. Please see my profile for Pictures or feel free to mail me if you have any questions or are interested in adopting Dovee.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=604

Thank you
Cheryl


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*just wanted to say....*

Hi Cheryl....
Just wanted to send you My best wishes for finding a home for this sweet guy.. King pigeons make WONDERFUL pets.... I know that this guy will find his way to his forever home.... hopefully with the help of some of our members.  This place has some of the BIGGEST hearts I've ever seen......  Keep us posted on how your search is going... Could you post a photo of him here to the thread...??? Might help to spark some interest... Best wishes ...............


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Jenn

Thanks for your note! You are not kidding, I met some of the nicest people here and also in my local community who rescue pigeons. I think I just figured out how to insert pictures, ill do that

Thank you

Cheryl


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=604

Above link with pics


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Fantastic....Cheryl

Now we let the PT magic happen....

This Fellow needs a HOME ... take a look at the link above.... He needs to find his way to HIS FOREVER home...... Look at those eyes....... 

YOU KNOW you wanta LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come on... LOOK... LOOK!!!!











*MADE ya....LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

(((Jenn))) I do want to find the right home for him, I really am not sure how to know if the person who wants him is not going to abuse him or use him for food. So for now he is safe in my hands. Thanks for you support

God Bless
Cheryl


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*You have a BIGGGGGG heart Cheryl!!!!*



chezd3 said:


> (((Jenn))) I do want to find the right home for him, I really am not sure how to know if the person who wants him is not going to abuse him or use him for food. So for now he is safe in my hands. Thanks for you support
> 
> God Bless
> Cheryl


Ahhhhh... Cheryl.... _TO me _that is the true test of the heart. And one that I myself can never come to terms with as well.... You are a fantastic person and it warms my heart to know that you care about him so MUCH....

Is there a reason you can not offer him a home forever? He sounds like he is content with you....and I KNOW ya LOVE the lil' guy.....they have a way of growing on us... I do have one person in mind if you'd like I can PM you the info. But .... sounds like he is right at Home where he is........ Many {{{hugs}}}....................


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

(((Jenn))) I am now finally equppied to keep him safe and cared for, but I have cats and I just sit at work all day thinking my cat is body slamming the cage I decided to keep him as long as needed to find him a suitable place to live. I have an angel senior Pij expert coming over to access my set up and also to teach me how to handle Dovee properly, so that will help my current casue. I am what she called a "accidental Pigeon Mom", kind of catchy huh!? I know nothing about birds, well maybe a little now.

Have a Happy Thursday and Perch on!

xoxo
Cheryl


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Some accidents turn into blessings!*



chezd3 said:


> (((Jenn))) I am now finally equppied to keep him safe and cared for, but I have cats and I just sit at work all day thinking my cat is body slamming the cage I decided to keep him as long as needed to find him a suitable place to live. I have an angel senior Pij expert coming over to access my set up and also to teach me how to handle Dovee properly, so that will help my current casue. I am what she called a "accidental Pigeon Mom", kind of catchy huh!? I know nothing about birds, well maybe a little now.
> 
> Have a Happy Thursday and Perch on!
> 
> ...




Catchy...LOL... yes~ it is: You can throw me in the Accidental Pigeon Mom ... role as well...... One day while looking through craigslist I came across a lone white ringneck dove at the humane society....(immediatly my thinking was OH- poor baby) Don knew we were taking a ride to town to go get her after I called and found out she was indeed still there. She was in a tiny cage and the worker who tried to get her out of the cage kinda freaked her out and she was flaling around the poor cage scared to death.... So I asked to just get her myself... and when I reached in for her she sat very still and then perch on my arm.... YUP- SHE was TOATLLY coming home...lol.... 
...........next came Willow, A white homing pijie that had rocks thrown at her @ a local High School.... she was injuried from a large rock being thrown at her repeatdly.......she has been with us almost a year now and she too is VERY tame... she's my lil' love.

Of course...(in my eyes) the ringneck needed a mate so then came another male for her... He was from a local pet store who had him confined in the back of a dirty storage room because he was getting picked on by the other birds...GRRRRR-----Now he is happy and healthy and out of a VERY tiny cage and living with his wife and have in return blessed us with two babies......:rolleyes

and last but not least...MY BIG ole' KING Pigeon... whom I adore to death!!!! His name is Journey and was adopted from Elizabeth (PT member) through the king Care-A-Van..... 
If you'd like you can check Journey adventure out here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/journey-33931.html
and The King-Care-A-Van here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/king-caravan-spring-2009-a-33005.html

So now in total we have 4 ringneck doves, 1 King Pigeon and 1 homing Pigeon.... 

I love ALL my animals, BUT i gotta say the birds just steal my heart..... they have been sooo much fun...... I can't imagine life without them....

SO.... I really hope Dovee has a perm. home with you... so many birds need homes with owners just like you, who care about their well being and give them a life full of love and a safe place to call home. I am always here if you need to ask any questions.... and If I can't LOTS of people here can help just ask... and never be afraid to email me or PM me...

Much Success to you.......PLEASE keep me posted here on how DOvee is doing and how it goes with your pijie expert!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Also.... think about getting Dovee a pijie suit so that he can be out with you... here is a link to one of our PT members website who makes them ... I can tell you THEY are FANTASTIC... www.birdwearonline.org you can check my albums for photos if you want to see them in action...lol.. both Journey and Willow have them....


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

(((Jenn))) Thanks for the wonderful links I will spend some time looking at each one this evening. I did click on the one with cloths for pigeons and I was like OMG I can not even pick my pigeon out of his cage, how on earth would I dress him! LOL

I guess I am gonna be an accidental Pigeon "foster" Mom, I just can not see me keeping Dovee. I am never home and find it very stressful having him right now. He seems really bored, lock in a cage having a cat staring at him all day. I have been in touch with a Fabulous woman also called Elizabeth who runs a rescue here in SF and she is so graciously offered to come by and give me Pij 101 and I look forward to how to handle him. I guess I could not even box him up to ship him if I can not pick him up. I try every night to talk to him with the cage doors open and grab him, but he just bites and wing pops me like crazy.

In the meantime, I will do my very best to treat Dovee with love kindness to the best of my abilities. Gawd only knows I spend a fortune on this little guy and I think he does actually like me. I have been ignoring his defense gestures. I actualy think it feels cool and make me laugh when he pops me with his wing.

So I perch on

Thanks for you support

God Bless
Cheryl


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

(((Jenn)))) Awww I love Journeys story So sweet. Do you have any other animals besides your birds?

HUGS
Cheryl


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*A+ on finding E!*



> I have been in touch with a Fabulous woman also called Elizabeth who runs a rescue here in SF and she is so graciously offered to come by and give me Pij 101 and I look forward to how to handle him. I guess I could not even box him up to ship him if I can not pick him up. I try every night to talk to him with the cage doors open and grab him, but he just bites and wing pops me like crazy.


OH-------Elizabeth (E) is indeed FABULOUS.. amongst many others words that I could add... amazing, wonderful, caring, friend.... and so forth... SHE IS AMAZING! You have FOUND the PERFECT person to help you!!!!!!!!!!! A+ on finding her!!! She is who bagan the whole King Care-A-Van... I have NOTHING but GOOD things to say about her!!!!!!! Please let me know how it goes!!!! and so that you don't feel bad...

Journey did NOTHING but BITE and WING slap us ... since his arrival here... BUT We all persisted and everyday I invaded his space for longer periods of time and made him get used to me with my head and hands in his cage... HE made sure to tell us that we were BAD BIRDIE people.. BUT we ignored him ... AND 3 MONTHS later he LITERALLY JUMPS in our hands now and LOVES us up!!!  lol... I wrapped him up like a buritto in a hand towel and held him that way... ( I had to administer his meds this way too) lol.... patients, persistance and showing him that your not afraid, like not jerking your hand away will help... let him wing slap you... let him bite... pijies can't break the skin when they decide to bite; at best it pinches and sometimes hard, but nothing you can't handle. and as a side note: The pijie pants...helped TREMENDOUSLY.... He didn't bite as much when he was away from his cage. They tend to be very territorial of "their" space.... Let me know how your visit with Elizabeth goes and ....GIVE her a BIG HUG from me..... SHe holds a special place in my heart!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Lol....lol......*



chezd3 said:


> (((Jenn)))) Awww I love Journeys story So sweet. Do you have any other animals besides your birds?
> 
> HUGS
> Cheryl



ROFL~~~~ YES... many .....
1- golden Retriever
1-Border Collie
1- Blind and Deaf (11 month old) Lethal Australian Shep.
2- cats
1- rat.... shes SPOLIED rotten

(along with 2 zebra finches, and the doves and Pijies) PHEW---- I think Im done!

I grew up on a cattle farm...... SO I guess the old saying goes: "You can take the girl off the farm but you cant take the farm away from the girl!"

All except the Golden were rescues and have their own story.....I Just love my animals.................................


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

*(((Jenn)))*

Wow ((Jenn)) You sure must be busy loving all them kids you have I am sitting her watching Dovee walk in circles around his rose quarts and he is talking and cooing up a storm He stops at his mirror every so often and prenes it I am hoping I can handle him more after I get some much needed Pij 101

Thanks again for your support Mean more than you can evey know

Have a wonderful day  HUGS
Cheryl


----------



## Morris Loatman (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Cheryl
Did you find a home for pigeon yet if not i would love to have him.
My e-mail is [email protected].
Thank you 
Morris








2aol.com


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Morris...if this pigeon is not available, there are plenty of others who need good homes...where do you live as that might help others know about your willingness to provide a good home for a bird in need.


----------

